# Lots of questions an first espresso set up



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking for my first espresso set up.

Having spent quite a few hours browsing the forum I'm no closer to making a decision on what I need/want. I had originally been looking at the sage products. But now I'm swaying away from them.

My requirements are:

I don't want to have the machine on all the time but will need it ready quickly when I want a coffee.

Current demand is 3-4 cups a day at weekends and the odd one during the week. This might increase in the future if/when I work more from home.

This is a mixture of Americano, espresso, latte.

I've been looking at dual boiler machines but I don't think this is essential as not all my coffee is drunk with milk. However, if I had the option I might use it more often.

I will also look at getting a new grinder.

Budget is £500-£600 and I don't mind second hand as long as the equipment has been looked after and in good condition.

I'm sure there are plenty of parameters I've missed, so any advice or follow up questioned welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is that £500-£600 for the machine + grinder?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Is that £500-£600 for the machine + grinder?


Hi, yes. However, if I saw something which ticked all the boxes and I decided I "must" have it, I'd spend more.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hmm. It's a slippery slope that one - lots of us have already lost our footing. Even a used dual boiler machine is going to be way more than that, and that's without counting the grinder. The Sage machines are probably the fastest to warm up. A Gaggia Classic takes 20 mins thereabouts. Classics are generally reliable if fed decent water (or descaled regularly) and will do milk when required (ok for 1 or 2 milk drinks but tiresome if you make more than one on a regular basis). I would want to spend 3-400 of your budget on a grinder.

You'd then have a decent grinder (most importantly) and could buy a classic or this Sage which I have just noticed in the sale section

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=40415


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for the input. I don't have a problem with spending on a grinder.

In fact I've toyed worth the idea of spending more on a grinder and getting a more simple espresso machine such as the sage dtp and seeing how I go before maybe upgrading later on.

(I just had a look at the Profitec 300 and really like the look of it but no idea what a second hand unit would cost)


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Just to add, any accessories or extras aren't included in the budget. I will get these as and when.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mr Kirk said:


> Thanks for the input. I don't have a problem with spending on a grinder.
> 
> In fact I've toyed worth the idea of spending more on a grinder and getting a more simple espresso machine such as the sage dtp and seeing how I go before maybe upgrading later on.
> 
> (I just had a look at the Profitec 300 and really like the look of it but no idea what a second hand unit would cost)


Yes that was my thinking. Get the best grinder you can whilst saving just enough for a DTP or Classic. You might be happy with that for ages. If not, it gives you time to decide what you want in a machine and wait for one to come up (and save up for it).


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Yes that was my thinking. Get the best grinder you can whilst saving just enough for a DTP or Classic. You might be happy with that for ages. If not, it gives you time to decide what you want in a machine and wait for one to come up (and save up for it).


Decisions decisions. The dtp for sale on here is tempting.

What grinder would you recommend for £200-£300?

Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Definitely spend more on a good grinder as hotmetal says. A single boiler machine will make great coffee if coupled with a good grinder. A pimped Classic will go for £100 - £150 for a really good one with PID. The Sylvia has a bigger boiler and generally costs more, but isn't really any better. Then thermo-block/thermo-coil machines like the Sage DTP go for £100+ depending on age and condition. Once you start looking at HX machines the price ramps up unless it's old and needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You could get a Mignon new, a Super Jolly, or even a used Eureka Zenith for maybe 350. There are lots of reasonable grinders at that price and there will be lots of suggestions on here, everyone has their favourite. There are also lots of threads on it if you do a bit of a search. Personally I like the convenience of on demand grinders and like the 65E for its ease of use, adjustment and cleaning without upsetting the grind setting. I had a Mazzer mini (similar to the Super Jolly but smaller) and didn't really get on with it. Others will say the 65E is expensive compared to the Super Jolly for comparable grinds quality but IMO the difference in living with it is worth the extra. There are others like Fiorenzato etc but I'm not knowledgeable enough to advise on them.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

So much to take on board.

I think I've decided on the sage dtp and to spend more on a nice grinder.

Thanks all for the replies.

Just need to research the grinders. There's quite a lot of choice!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Update now I'm set up and getting used to everything.

Sage Duo Temp Pro

Eureka Mignon for decaf

Eureka Zenith for caf


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

What was your spend if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a decent setup!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnificent colour on that mignon - Porsche RS mint ;-)


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that mint Mignon is sweet


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

paul whu said:


> What was your spend if you don't mind me asking? Looks like a decent setup!


Including accessories probably about a grand.

Thanks all for the comments. I wasn't 100% on the Mignon colour but I had nothing to be worried about, it's great in the flesh.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Including accessories probably about a grand.
> 
> Thanks all for the comments. I wasn't 100% on the Mignon colour but I had nothing to be worried about, it's great in the flesh.


Very nice looking mignon, and nice set up also.

How are you finding it all? Working well together?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the colour reminds me of the Strandgolf bufet at Amager Strandpark (Copenhagen)


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Very nice looking mignon, and nice set up also.
> 
> How are you finding it all? Working well together?


Everything going well. Got the grinders dialled in, espresso is good. Still need to practice my milk tea texturing (which is getting better) and latte art (which isn't!)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> Everything going well. Got the grinders dialled in, espresso is good. Still need to practice my milk tea texturing (which is getting better) and latte art (which isn't!)


All in good time  took me ages to get anywhere near something arty and it's still hit and miss now


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's a great set up. I love the Mignon colour too. You must be thrilled to bit with everything









Keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Magnificent colour on that mignon - Porsche RS mint ;-)


I've just googled the Porsche colour and it is indeed Porsche Tiffany blue. The same as the grinder.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mr Kirk said:


> I've just googled the Porsche colour and it is indeed Porsche Tiffany blue. The same as the grinder.


Fantastic - wish I'd got that colour


----------



## Abe999 (Nov 1, 2017)

Do you find the mignonette holds it's setting or are you adjusting it regularly?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Abe999 said:


> Do you find the mignonette holds it's setting or are you adjusting it regularly?


It's new so I was expecting to have to adjust it, although I haven't yet and it seems pretty consistent so far. It's only done about 600g so far though.


----------

